# Durable IEM under 1k



## iSLaND (Jan 15, 2015)

Hi, 
I am looking for durable ear phones for under 1k preferably 500 rs. (cheaper the better) for use with my Redmi Note 3G for music +audiobooks. 
I use ear phones very roughly and is not going to change  I have used many ranging from Chinese cheapos to sony MDREX220LP. And i have destroyed them all. Mostly problem is due to keeping them in tight jeans pocket and cable being damaged while pulling out. 
So I want a pair that's ofcourse decent in sound along with durability. 
Been reading reviews on flipkart but all are mostly disappointing in build quality. 
Pls suggest.


----------



## powerhoney (Jan 15, 2015)

Cowon EM1 or the Mi Pistons!!! Both are quite solidly built!!!


----------



## $hadow (Jan 15, 2015)

+1 to MI I use them and suggest the same.


----------



## mitraark (Jan 31, 2015)

Coincidentally Im browsing this thread because my 3 month old Mi Piston is not working anymore. possibly damaged the wire near the 3.5 mm head, having to twist and turn the wire to get audio in both ears, the kevlar cover really doesn't protect that well. Doubt the Sturdy built quality claim.

Have to try out the Cowon EM1 of my friend before deciding to buy.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 31, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Coincidentally Im browsing this thread because my 3 month old Mi Piston is not working anymore. possibly damaged the wire near the 3.5 mm head, having to twist and turn the wire to get audio in both ears, the kevlar cover really doesn't protect that well. Doubt the Sturdy built quality claim.
> 
> Have to try out the Cowon EM1 of my friend before deciding to buy.



in that case em1 still a great choice


----------



## mitraark (Mar 3, 2015)

Sorry for bumping an old thread.

Tried the Cowon EM1, it's good, clear sound, flat non tangling cables...

But.... 

I felt it's not as loud and  lacks the punchy bass I experienced in Mi Piston 2

I am looking for something which are ideal for loud hindi songs (think Salmon Khan movie songs)

It should be durable, I travel quite often, in crowded conditions.

Shortlisted. 

Sennheiser CX180
Soundmagic ES18S

Sony XB30EX


----------



## $hadow (Mar 4, 2015)

^^Go for es18s then.


----------



## mitraark (Mar 6, 2015)

Bought the Sony XB30EX for Rs1347 from Amazon.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 6, 2015)

mitraark said:


> Bought the Sony XB30EX for Rs1347 from Amazon.



Do post a review of these. And a main emphasis on build quality.


----------

